# Middle-aged newbie



## Vital Signs (Jul 5, 2004)

Hello everyone! I've checked the place out and it seems you people have a lot of fun here, plus good advice on training, nutrition, etc...

Got up this morning and had a 6 oz sirloin with about 3/4 cup of brown rice. 2 hours later did an hour and 45 minute chest workout with a few other things thrown in. Afterwards had a 6 oz. salmon with cottage cheese, then soon after, I strapped 5 lbs around each ankle and mowed the lawn with a push mower... approx 1-1/2 hours of pushing. Now I'm gonna ruin it all with a few ice cold beers!  

*A few personal stats:*
*Age:* 46
*Height:* 5' 11"
*Weight:* 200 lbs
*Waist:* 32"
*Years training:* 24 years off and on. 4-1/2 years martial arts (Shorinryu Kinshinkan Kabudo) back in the 80s.
*Profession:* Computer Programmer for 23 years. Gotta do something to stay in shape. Also do some Web Programming and 3D Graphics.
*Marital Status:* Single/Divorced. Looking for low maintenance female with nice a$$.  
*Interests:* Fitness, Computers, Music, RUSH (the Canadian rock band, not the fat guy).

I have my own gym at the house which is nice because I can set the pace and the atmosphere... music, action movie, whatever....

Looking foreward to getting to know you all, swapping ideas on training and nutrition, and just having some fun!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2004)

Vital Signs welcome to IM!


----------



## austinite (Jul 5, 2004)

Welcome.  Glad to see a fellow fortysomething member.  BTW, the beer was well deserved.


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome..!



> BTW, the beer was well deserved.


No kidding!  After taking a cool shower, that first beer didn't last one single minute.  I slammed that frosted mug quicker than a whey shake!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 5, 2004)

Welcome Vital Signs !


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 6, 2004)

From a fellow latefortysomething... welcome!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 6, 2004)

Welcome Vital! Like your name and Avi. Enjoy it here


----------



## Rich46yo (Jul 6, 2004)

Good to see another mature member"age wise that is". Funny how the iron keep you young aint it?..Welcome.........and take care..........Rich


----------

